# Mantids from Kentucky



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2007)

My friend in Kentucky took these pictures.

I think its a chinese mantis, correct me if im wrong.

Thanks to Alex for these great pictures!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 20, 2007)

Stunning pictures!


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes appaer to be a chinese mantis, nice pics.


----------



## Asa (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## RodG (Jun 21, 2007)

Great pics!!!


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 21, 2007)

Excellent photography.


----------



## glider (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks jmac

for anyone who is wondering. i use a Canaon Powershot SD600. its got some great macro functions and is such an easy camera to use!

we have 2 mantids in KY (as far as i know...) the Chinese Mantis and...some other full green one, the Carolina Mantis i believe. both can get quite large and the largest i have seen was one of the Chinese Mantis at about 6 inches!!

Alex


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2007)

look at it.


----------

